# Avery Pro Trainer's Bag...



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody have any trouble with their's? Mine is approximately two years old and is kept in the house. I dont keep much in there. A couple bumpers, some primers, e-collar, transmitter and choke collar is about it. Yesterday the nylon handle broke! Not where its stitched, right in the middle! Anybody else have this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

AKG said:


> Anybody have any trouble with their's? Mine is approximately two years old and is kept in the house. I dont keep much in there. A couple bumpers, some primers, e-collar, transmitter and choke collar is about it. Yesterday the nylon handle broke! Not where its stitched, right in the middle! Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Can't say that I have, mine is abused. Call AVery, see what they will do for you.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Nope mine is fine. But it just rides in the backseat and gets moved in and out about twice a year so it's not seeing much abuse. I'm sure Avery would make good on it.

If not it's simple enough to stitch it back.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

No problems thus far been a good investment. I use it often and stays in the truck and moved to the trailer back and forth no problems. Call Avery and see if they can help good CS.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I crushed a buckle on mine. Otherwise it is doing just fine.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Came home for lunch and already had a PM from the folks at Avery. That's fast!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

The good folks at Avery are sending me a new bag! How about THAT for customer service?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

My experience, which is admittedly limited, is that their customer service is their hallmark....that, and the quality of their products in general.

kg


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Love mine....bout four years old,and its my office! I also got thier blind bag that is just like it.....Cant be beat.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 21, 2004)

I use mine daily and love it, I've had no problems


----------



## mallarddrake (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats why Avery is at the top.


----------



## CMcNeill (Jul 8, 2006)

AKG,
i have had the exact same problem with my bag. Our bags are about the same age and I'm glad that Avery helped you out because when I called they basically said I was SOL. I am also have the same problem with their ProGuide Blind Bag. That one carries a little more weight but still the nylon is just deteriorating. I was very dissapointed with the service but maybe i got a customer service rep that was having a bad day.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

CM,

That doesnt sound like Avery at all. I haven't dealt with them that much (yet) but every time I have they've been beyond great. Sorry to hear about your trouble.

AKG


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

AKG said:


> The good folks at Avery are sending me a new bag! How about THAT for customer service?


That is good to know. My bag is probably six or seven years old. I carry collars, remotes for wingers, a 5 lb hammer for tie downs and a whole bunch of other junk. It stays in the garage and mostly in the truck but gets out in the field when I am setting up. Still holding up great--just getting broken in, really. It is nice to know that they have good customer service.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm glad to hear that Avery is changing the way they view customer service. I have had two faulty products from them and was basically told it wasn't their problem.

Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine goes from truck-dog trailer-kennel--it even flew off the truck going 75 mph down the interstate and no damage.....can't say the same about the cooler or the storage box that went behind it. That's great to hear Avery stands behind their products.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Has been great other than I crushed both front buckles in the slot of my trucks tailgate - I keep everything in this bag, move it between truck and SUV frequently.


----------

